# Slab City Living: Town run for supplies



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey folks, I'm playing around with a few ideas for doing a video travel blog, so here's something I filmed and edited using nothing but my cell phone. I just covered my day running to town to get supplies for the Slab City library, so take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 15, 2016)

really nice video man, ide be interested in seeing more day to day shit around slab city. its a bit far west for me to go work wise anytime soon but its always been on my places to visit list.


----------



## Kal (Nov 15, 2016)

Awesome video @Matt Derrick


----------



## SophiaII (Nov 16, 2016)

Haha, you're so silly Matt


----------



## Rob Nothing (Nov 16, 2016)

awesome dude


----------



## 420wanderer (Nov 16, 2016)

Great video thnx brother!!!


----------



## todd (Nov 16, 2016)

great video. try to get make up to wash that grey outta your face bush before your close up!


----------



## Tude (Nov 16, 2016)

LOL I remember the cattle - oh man that smell went on for a while - and what we hit going up 101/1 was acres and acres of cabbage and brussell sprouts - harvest time. WHEW!! That was a superb totally rock my world event out there!!!


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 16, 2016)

I can dig it!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 23, 2016)

thanks folks, i've been experimenting with easier ways to do this, and it seems to be working well, so i think i'm going to try for a daily video blog and see how it goes. i'll try to keep it interesting!


----------

